# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  best physique in MMA

## smartwater

my opinion at their best:

phil baroni
kevin randleman (best genetics)
sean sherk ( a little blokcy tho)
ken shamrock (without the gyno)

notable mentions:

kimo
mark kerr
a young vitor belfort

----------


## biglouie250

james irvin looked good when he beat terry martin, more of a fitness physique then the Baroni BB look. 

how about tra taligman?

----------


## Box This*

James johnson like a old roman physic

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

LOL @ this thread 

Kalib Starnes!

----------


## simm

Kerrs body when he fought gurgel...Nowadays in mma physique means shit tho if you can't fight...lol

----------


## USfighterFC

I gotta go with randleman....his physique is unreal.

----------


## smartwater

yea look at chuck lidell

----------


## J.S.N.

> james irvin looked good when he beat terry martin, more of a fitness physique then the Baroni BB look.


did you see his fight where he got kayo'd by mike kyle? he had serioiusly the best physique on a fighter i've ever seen, including randleman and baroni. he was like 235 and just shredded.

----------


## Natty99

George St. Pierre

That's what I would like to look like. He's chisled

----------


## J.S.N.

> George St. Pierre
> 
> That's what I would like to look like. He's chisled


ee can't 'andle my riddum

----------


## Hunter

gotta go with randleman on this one unreal so much potential just a shame

----------


## Quil

Randleman's leg's are freaking gigantic.

----------


## USfighterFC

> George St. Pierre
> 
> That's what I would like to look like. He's chisled



I could be like that....but i'd have to drop 70 pounds.

----------


## kihop

Jamie Thompson, rich Franklin and Joe Son.

----------


## smartwater

yea randleman got excellent hams. v good symmerty overall

----------


## j3374

Ron Waterman, Ricardo Arona, Frank Shamrock, Marvin Eastman come to mind.
Bob Sapp is just unreal.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> my opinion at their best:
> 
> phil baroni
> kevin randleman (best genetics)
> sean sherk ( a little blokcy tho)
> ken shamrock (without the gyno)
> 
> notable mentions:
> 
> ...



I never knew Ken had or has gyno!!! Have I been hinding under a rock?
Has anyone seen him on the show, homeboy def. has some issues. Tito is an asshole toward him though .  :LOL:

----------


## j3374

He does have some wierd shaped pecks. I don't know if he has gyno or they just kind of point downward...

----------


## j3374

Gary Goodridge has some pretty bad gyno goin' on.

----------


## THE_DOME

show is always tight ken is just a loose cannon thats what i love about him. i wonder how many cycle ken has done

----------


## gabriel595

phil baroni says he doesn't lift weights. is that true?

----------


## Hunter

> show is always tight ken is just a loose cannon thats what i love about him. i wonder how many cycle ken has done


A few remember Ken was a pro wrestler so I would say he quite a few cycles I forget the exact weight but I remember my dad talking about how much bigger he was after he came back from his 4 year lay off from mma

----------


## J.S.N.

> phil baroni says he doesn't lift weights. is that true?


does this answer your question?

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...&q=phil+bAroni

----------


## j3374

> phil baroni says he doesn't lift weights. is that true?


LOL. Yeah, he just does Pilates.

----------


## j3374

That reminds me of the models in the bowflex commercials that look huge and try to claim their bowflex workouts for that.

----------


## kihop

I thought the majority of Hammer House are body builders and are also known for juicing..

----------


## Natty99

what a homo!!!!!!! Baroni is a fvckin tool

----------


## j3374

> I thought the majority of Hammer House are body builders and are also known for juicing..


Fill Balogne is probably pretty much a bodybuilder, but Coleman and Randleman come from pretty hardcore wrestling backgrounds and probably do a lot of functional strength training.
I think most of the pro MMA fighters are using gear.

----------


## catabolic kid

> gotta go with randleman on this one unreal so much potential just a shame


Alot of people say Randleman has/had alot of potential...I disagree.

What does it take to do well in MMA? Not pure athletic ability only.

Look at the best fighters in the world...Fedor, Noguierra, Sakuraba,Lidell, Couture.

In other words, all of the great fighters in MMA are not built like Randleman. It is mental strength and toughness...not physical.

A good example is Randleman VS Couture.

Randleman is a better wrestler, a better striker, a much better athlete and younger. How did Couture manage to beat Randleman? He has a mental advantage...that is the key to doing well in MMA.

----------


## gabriel595

damn i didn't know baroni was gay too...haha horrible gay poses. sorry guys i meant he didn't lift weights ANYMORE, i read an interview and he said that he is focusing on boxing, wrestling, bjj... and he isnt lifting weights and he said he won't do it anymore i don't know why but he still looks good i don't know how...

----------


## taiotosh7

My vote goes to Tank Abbott

----------


## J.S.N.

> A good example is Randleman VS Couture.
> 
> Randleman is a better wrestler, a better striker, a much better athlete and younger. How did Couture manage to beat Randleman? He has a mental advantage...that is the key to doing well in MMA.


hmm someone correct me if i'm wrong but i believe couture is actaully the more accomplished wrestler by a lot. he's been on national and olympic teams, and also it was in greco which generally translated better to mma than collegiate.

----------


## Hunter

> Alot of people say Randleman has/had alot of potential...I disagree.
> 
> What does it take to do well in MMA? Not pure athletic ability only.
> 
> Look at the best fighters in the world...Fedor, Noguierra, Sakuraba,Lidell, Couture.
> 
> In other words, all of the great fighters in MMA are not built like Randleman. It is mental strength and toughness...not physical.
> 
> A good example is Randleman VS Couture.
> ...


I would say Couture has better striking and cardio. Also he is better at formulating game plans, Couture was a 2 all american placing 2nd twice along with being a 4 time greco national champion well in highschool. He also made the olympic team and was also a alternate. Randlemen was a 3 time all american winning the national title twice and placing 4th before that. There is a small line that seperates a national champion from a runner up in most cases. So you could consider there wrestling(folkstyle) pretty equal with a slight advantage going to Randleman and there wrestling(greco) not even close with a huge edge going to Couture. What I meant by so much potential is he had a great wrestling pedigree and all the physical abilities to be great. With all that I said I still agree a large part of it is mental

----------


## catabolic kid

> I would say Couture has better striking and cardio. Also he is better at formulating game plans, Couture was a 2 all american placing 2nd twice along with being a 4 time greco national champion well in highschool. He also made the olympic team and was also a alternate. Randlemen was a 3 time all american winning the national title twice and placing 4th before that. There is a small line that seperates a national champion from a runner up in most cases. So you could consider there wrestling(folkstyle) pretty equal with a slight advantage going to Randleman and there wrestling(greco) not even close with a huge edge going to Couture. What I meant by so much potential is he had a great wrestling pedigree and all the physical abilities to be great. With all that I said I still agree a large part of it is mental


I know what you mean...a super athlete with great wrestling skill.

He did not do as well because he was not mentally as strong as Couture.

And, there wrestling may be compareable, but their is not doubt that Randleman is the better athlete...so, what separates them? Mental strength.

Also, Greco Roman wrestling does not translate into MMA better than freestyle/folkstyle. NOt even close.

Oh yeah, Couture may have cleaner punches...but Randleman is much more dangerous on his feet than Couture. IMO

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

Baroni, hands down. theres even a part in this gay video that shows him like at 18 before the juice. He was skinny, but ripped! Then look at the ones where he's big. This video is hilarious!hahahahha!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgNCq...=phil%20baroni

----------


## D-Bo Dre

Baroni should change his name to Barfruity.. Thank god those daisy duke jean days are over.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> Baroni should change his name to Barfruity.. Thank god those daisy duke jean days are over.


those chinese girls seemed to like them,lol!

----------


## Hunter

> I know what you mean...a super athlete with great wrestling skill.
> 
> He did not do as well because he was not mentally as strong as Couture.
> 
> And, there wrestling may be compareable, but their is not doubt that Randleman is the better athlete...so, what separates them? Mental strength.
> 
> Also, Greco Roman wrestling does not translate into MMA better than freestyle/folkstyle. NOt even close.
> 
> Oh yeah, Couture may have cleaner punches...but Randleman is much more dangerous on his feet than Couture. IMO


Always nice to have mature discussion, points well taken. I do agree Randleman was missing in the mental part. I dont think Greco or freestyle/folkstyle translate better I think it depends alot on the athlete. A great example imo is Couture and Henderson both great greco wrestlers with Henderson even having the better pedigree but his wrestling did not translate into mma as well as coutures(one could argue the use of the fence). So I think it depends alot on the athlete and they addiditional skills they pick up along the way

----------


## TheDfromGC

> damn i didn't know baroni was gay too...haha horrible gay poses. sorry guys i meant he didn't lift weights ANYMORE, i read an interview and he said that he is focusing on boxing, wrestling, bjj... and he isnt lifting weights and he said he won't do it anymore i don't know why but he still looks good i don't know how...


i remember reading this too, the reason he said was that he has such good genetics for gaining muscle, hes one of those guys that would do weight training once a week and gain 2 lbs of muscle. basically just wants to stay at 185.

----------


## TheDfromGC

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgNCq...=phil%20baroni



 : Gay:  had to turn it off after it went gay on me

----------


## kihop

I turned it off when I saw a nut pop out when he sat down wearing the coochie cutters.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

i dont think Baroni is gay at all.
He just loves his body, and liked to show it off at one point.

Besides, if someone said they would pay you bucks to look good in daisy dukes and take a few pics, your tellin me ya wouldnt do it?

besides, he needs the money!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DATf1...roni%27s%20car

"Glad is my new sponser." LMAO!

----------


## USfighterFC

Randleman isnt mentally there. But I think he is one of the most physically gifted people in the entire sport. He's built like a brick shit house but that doesnt matter, its more of his explosiveness and his quickness and his ability to keep going like that and not tire.

----------


## BG

> i dont think Baroni is gay at all.
> He just loves his body, and liked to show it off at one point.
> 
> Besides, if someone said they would pay you bucks to look good in daisy dukes and take a few pics, your tellin me ya wouldnt do it?
> 
> besides, he needs the money!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DATf1...roni%27s%20car
> 
> "Glad is my new sponser." LMAO!


Very funny.

----------


## smartwater

yea kens done a lot of cycles you can tell. hes got that dan freeman bodybuilder guy in the lions den to help him.

----------


## sonar1234

> George St. Pierre
> 
> That's what I would like to look like. He's chisled


Pertty impressive, i saw George last year at a TKO event and talked to him before he fought Frank Trigg, he add this t shirt on and seemed a lot bigger and hold on more water under the skin.

This means he is not that chiseld year round. But still is physique is pertty awsome.

----------


## sonar1234

I am on the look out for Baroni next couple of fights, he knocked out Kondo in like 29 seconds.

Now that was impressive.

----------

